# Upcoming show....goat looks like a vulture!!!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, we are planning for the show in 2 weeks..... So excited! Went outside today and it HIT ME!!!!! We just did health testing on one of my SILKY does that is going to the show..... the vet couldn't get a vein so he had to shave both sides of her neck and now she looks like a VULTURE!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh I guess I won't expect a lot of ribbons from her! LOL 

Poor girl looks soooo silly but hey.... at least I know she is CAE, CL and Johne's tested neg.  :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well there is always next year -- at least like you said she is tested negative


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of that! Sorry. It doesn't take much to amuse me. :greengrin: Maybe you could put a scarf on her.....just saying...

Gina


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs. lam said:


> I would love to see a picture of that! Sorry. It doesn't take much to amuse me. :greengrin: Maybe you could put a scarf on her.....just saying...
> 
> Gina


 :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

RTFLOL.... Oh my gosh I HAVE to put a scarf on her! :ROTFL:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Jess -- I'll try not to laugh when I see your doe!~ maybe you can fluff it up and hairspray it?r


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL..... Denise you will NOT be able to keep from giggling.... the vet shaved both sides of her neck bald and her skin is really light on a black goat!! ROTFL I'm thinking some black body paint??? HAHAHA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Next time have them douse the neck with rubbing alcohol and smooth the hair down - pop the vein and no shaving needed - or if so, you shave a square that is 1x1 and go from leg to head so that the long hair covers it .... 

I worked vet med for 8 years - there just is not a need to do that unless the vein is so stinking tiny from dehydration.... imo


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kelebek said:


> Next time have them douse the neck with rubbing alcohol and smooth the hair down - pop the vein and no shaving needed - or if so, you shave a square that is 1x1 and go from leg to head so that the long hair covers it ....
> 
> I worked vet med for 8 years - there just is not a need to do that unless the vein is so stinking tiny from dehydration.... imo


This doe is impossible to draw blood from.... it's the same one I tried to do myself a while back but couldn't get. Took the vet a long time to get it too... which is weird because he normally gets it pretty fast without needing to shave at all. He said she has incredibly tiny veins... and she's a bit overweight LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you silly girl


----------

